# 2 new cichlids require ID



## Newguy626 (Jul 6, 2019)

I picked up a couple new guys today and would much appreciate an ID on each.

First guy I have zero clue about.

Second one is suspected to be a Red Empress but not certain

Thanks as always


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. very odd hybrid, can't imagine this is a pure fish. The weird glowing look and long fins on a younger fish are symptoms of hormones.

2. Red Empress basically, but I wouldn't guarantee that he is pure, just looks kinda weird.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Maybe some form of yellow blaze?.


----------



## Newguy626 (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Newguy626 (Jul 6, 2019)

Have better updated pic with better colouring now that this guy has settled in. Maybe helps ID. TIA


----------

